# Vermont?



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

Im planning a trip to Vermont for 3 days of riding (not nearly enough, I know ) but I'm just looking to hear whats up over there.

We'll probably be heading to either Jay Peak, Smugglers Notch or Burke Mountain.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

Thats only from February 25th Thru Wednesday March 3rd right?  Because of my school/work schedule I only have time off between Dec 20th and Jan 6th so I was planning to be in Vermont from the 1st of January to the 3rd/4th.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

3 days of riding will be sweet in January. Basically everywhere will be open. Stowe has sick terrain, Mount Snow has a nice park, Okemo has tons of lifts, Jay Peak is a beast, Sugarbush is out there, and Killington is big in size & nightlife but has lots of trail switching. The smaller places should be open by then too. I can't wait!


----------



## paul07ss (Dec 29, 2008)

you can also ride Mt Paul.. its huge!


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

Jay Peak is badass. Not much park to speak of but their glades are amazing. beaver pond and beyond beaver pond glades are dirty good. plus, jay gets almost 300in of snow a year so the conditions are often really good. it can be really windy there though. 2400ft of vertical is one of the biggest, if not the biggest, vertical drop on the east coast. 

great place to stay there is a spot called Grandpa Grunt's. its a dorm-style cabin/motel. when i went, it was 25 per night. the place is set up too. they got this game room in the basement with a poker table, pool table, full kichen, couches, etc. everyone stayin there ends up in the basement late night and grandpa doesn't really care what ya do down there . 

to top it off, on saturday and sunday mornings, grandpa comes down and cooks a buffet style breakfast at no extra cost.

best winter vacation i've ever had.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

Cool_As_Cakes said:


> Jay Peak is badass. Not much park to speak of but their glades are amazing. beaver pond and beyond beaver pond glades are dirty good. plus, jay gets almost 300in of snow a year so the conditions are often really good. it can be really windy there though. 2400ft of vertical is one of the biggest, if not the biggest, vertical drop on the east coast.
> 
> great place to stay there is a spot called Grandpa Grunt's. its a dorm-style cabin/motel. when i went, it was 25 per night. the place is set up too. they got this game room in the basement with a poker table, pool table, full kichen, couches, etc. everyone stayin there ends up in the basement late night and grandpa doesn't really care what ya do down there .
> 
> ...


Sounds like a blast, affordable too. Im a bit bummed to hear the Jay Peak's park isnt anything special though. Of the 3 I mentioned, which one has the best park?


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

Stowe is 20 minutes away from Smuggs. You should hit up both. Smuggs or Burke for park.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I plan on going to Jay right around the same time and for the same reason, although I am constantly thinking about ditching school and work for a week and hitting up the east coast meet at Jay. Between school and work, right at the beginning of the year is going to be best time for a trip for me. Grandpas Grunt looks like a pretty neat place to stay with the right group of people and very cheap.


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

dasenergi said:


> Sounds like a blast, affordable too. Im a bit bummed to hear the Jay Peak's park isnt anything special though. Of the 3 I mentioned, which one has the best park?


well, keep in mind that I was there 4 years ago so things may have changed since then. Grunt's may be 5 or 10 bucks more expensive and Jay had a park when i was there but we got dumped on with 30" of snow during my trip so the park was closed and I didn't really care about anything but the pow anyway. sick and uncrowded mountain anyway. hit it up for a day at least, it'll be well worth it.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Jay has a few parks they have stepped it up in the park a little bit. they have a different skill level for each park. But it's still nothing crazy, pretty much a jump line with a few jibs. But yea can't forget the Growler that's working it's way to becoming a Jay peak staple event.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

if you're looking for a sick park mt snow is where its at, the entire carinthia face is a freestyle park, but it'll be further for you since you're up in canada. i work there an a freestyle coach all winter long so if you end up going to mt snow let me know and we can shred.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> Actually jay has great parks They have three now and are making them even better. But honestly one doesnt go to Jay peak for the park. that shit you can do anywhere.
> 
> If your really going to go to Jay you want to go there for the true experience....And trust me:laugh: It gets pretty "ugly" in their:laugh:
> 
> ...



Jay sounds legit, it really does but heres my problem: Im buying a straight jibstick in a week and Im not sure how well it'll hold up against serious all mountain riding. I might keep my old board which is an all mountain board, but I was planning to put the money I get from it towards new bindings.

Cr0:
We'll be heading over after spending a couple nights in Montreal (new years whaddup! ) so the trip wont be as bad getting there. Getting back on the other hand, might suck. We'll be taking the bus also (I drive a little sports car which doesnt handle snow all too well) so once we've sorted out the getting to-and-from situation I'll let you know what we're sayin.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

Smuggs is dope great tree runs


----------

